# EHU Leisure battery not charging



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I am posting this on behalf of Carolgavin who have gone away for the first time since they got their van back after scuttlegate saga.

When they are on hook up the leisure does not charge but when driving battery charging. Carol wants to know before she packs up (she's only just got there) and comes home pdq, 8O 8O if she is doing something wrong and what she needs to do to make it right.

Pretty vague question I appreciate but any thoughts would be appreciated.

Regards

Greenie the Messenger


PS Also tv doesn't work and everything switched on but have lost the plot myself with that one! told her to play cards instead :lol: :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

No tv and no charger. Has the mains trip tripped. Can she use any other mains equipment?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

No she is using a heater off mains so its not tripped. Confusing init?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What mh are they driving?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

If she's only away for the week-end then the battery should last if they are just using it for light and water pump so she should break out the cards and stay.  Treat it as a wild camp; a really wild one


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Not sure but tell her to look at the consumer unit as there are seperate switches on ours. Also the battery charger might not be turned on? Not very good at this sort of this but its worth a look.

Sonja


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

is the charger switched on or fuse blown, chargers only charge on ehu the alternator charges when driving 
chapter


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Carol says nothing has fused but had disaster as Gav and Son were having sauna and bench collapsed. She not happy bunny but she novice and will get used to it.

She says thanks to everyone for their help.

Shoot the Messenger! now please! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Electrics*

Hi

I think Carol's motor is a Compass Avantgarde 180.

The fact that the TV will not work - is Carol trying to use the TV on mains hook up in a 230V socket, or is the TV a 12v one, connected to a 12v socket?

Can we plug the TV in a different socket - just to see if it works there?

Does the electric kettle work?

My Compass had a fuse box thing in the wardrobe. I can't remember much more about it that than.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It is Compass thingy.

Shall ask her current situation. She may not have electric kettle as we don't do you?

How's Boroughbridge so far?

Greenie


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The mains mains "fuse box" will most likely have one main RCD and two or three smaller circuit breakers for other circuits. Its quite possible that the circuit breaker that supplies the mains side of the fridge and also the charger is tripped, but the others have not.
Also some charger units have on them their own ON/OFF switch which can accidentaly get knocked and turned OFF by mistake.

Lots to have a look at!
C.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sauna*



greenasthegrass said:


> Carol says nothing has fused but had disaster as Gav and Son were having sauna and bench collapsed. She not happy bunny but she novice and will get used to it.
> 
> She says thanks to everyone for their help.
> 
> Shoot the Messenger! now please! :lol:


Were they having a sauna in the motorhome? 

Boroughbridge is Ok - quite windy and I am pitched right on the riverbank. Jenny is enjoying watching the ducks, swans and canoes.

Russell is enjoying the beer.

R


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't you have a spa and sauna in yours? ours just takes a couple of hours to fill crank up the leccy on hook up and hey presto banned from every site in Britain!

8O Greenie!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks messenger!*

just wanted to say Ta to greeni for starting this thread to try and help us out!! Also ta to all who contributed.
Messages by text got kinda garbled so here is a brief precis of what happens.

Leisure battery has been charged at intervals throughout scuttlegate saga but never really took any notice of what the reading was.
So put on to charge, Thursday night before heading off for Dumfries. Noticed guage said 10 amps (or is it volts.....dunno!!) Thats odd I thought it was usually about 12-13. Phoned Campbells (dealer) who got me to check fuses and trip switches. Nothing amiss. They said could be battery failing but not to worry and just go.
Drove the 94 miles to Dumfries and lo and behold battery went up to 12-13. Plugged in hook up and can get all 240 stuff to work. However as soon as you put pump on or lights reading drops to about 10 or lower. Continues to drop even though on hook up ( even with all 12 volt stuff switched off)
Saturday am reading is about 9 ish. Drive to Castle Douglas and its 12-13 same thing stick on hook up and steady drop.

So question is can this be right or is there something wrong??? Does leisure battery only charge whilst driving and not on hook up?? Oh vehicle battery on separate guage is sitting between 12-13.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Carol,

If you ignore the van gauge, is there a problem (yet)?

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave, not yet, but only because we were scared to flatten the thing completely! If we put lights on or use taps the guage goes way down!! Lights are dim though and we cannot get the status arial thing to work at all. Although that could be our stupidity!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As things therefore stand, you have either:

1) a faulty gauge
2) a knackered battery
3) a continuous load on the leisure battery

A multimeter is the easiest and quickest way to decide which. Do you have one / can you borrow one / can you use one?

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> As things therefore stand, you have either:
> 
> 1) a faulty gauge
> 2) a knackered battery
> ...


Hiya Dave gav has a multi meter he can use. He will check later and report back (can't get van back out to get into locker due to neighbour, but thats another story!!)
Thanks for help so far!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Battery*

Carol

I suspect the leisure battery is creak crackered.

If you have a read of my journey report (to Italy), I woke up "in the cold." Investigations revleased that there was no 12v power to the heating system. (The 12v power is needed to power the fans that circulate wanr air). The lights in the loo were also very dim.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Battery*



Rapide561 said:


> Carol
> 
> I suspect the leisure battery is creak crackered.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ hon nice to speak to you in the flesh as it were!! Am thinking you are probably right gavin gonna get multimeter thingy out just as soon as stupid neighbour moves his car!! Multimeter can't be wrong. Just hope they haven't wired the thing up wrong. Knowing our luck at the mo


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*TESTING TIMES*

LOOKS LIKE A SERIOUS JOB FOR THE MULTIMETER TO ME!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Battery*

Carol - let us know how you get on. I have no idea at all what a multimeter does though.

Russell

PS - you can have me in the flesh anytime! 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

> PS - you can have me in the flesh anytime!


OY we can see you know! 8O 8O gerra room ya dirty boot! :lol:

Any Cazza have shaken hands so ner!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Battery*



Rapide561 said:


> Carol - let us know how you get on. I have no idea at all what a multimeter does though.
> 
> Russell
> 
> PS - you can have me in the flesh anytime! 8O


Shhh dunt tell but neither do I!!! But it sounds good!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Battery*



carolgavin said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Carol - let us know how you get on. I have no idea at all what a multimeter does though.
> ...


What sounds good, me in the flesh or the multi thing?

Russell

Anyway, I am too young for this flirtatious banter, so have you asked Gavin to do the multi thing yet?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Battery*



Rapide561 said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Rapide561 said:
> ...


tut tut tut you started it sweetie!! if you can't stand heat etc etc etc meant multithing and yes have asked gav but stoopit neighbours car still in way and stoopit neighbout no in


----------

